# Lumber



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*There can never be too much*

It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".

I came upon a shop that closed, and they were getting rid of their overstock lumber. I got too late for the 5/4 10' pieces, but I did manage to get all their short stock (cut offs, leftovers):

It's mostly Mahogany, Cherry, some oak and Ash, a bit of Maple, Poplar ,and some Pine (I think I'll use that for drawers since I can't really figure out what else to do with it)










I see so many small boxes, tool handles, etc…. some would only see firewood… oh well

So, next thing is - setup storage for these odd shaped, small pieces - I already have the place, and the design for it… but that would have to wait till the next blog entry… coming soon to a theater close to you.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


OH DROOL OH DROOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow great find! Happy woodworking…


----------



## StevenAntonucci (Aug 14, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


How are you typing from under the pile? 

Only thing that would make it a better story is if it was free!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


I'll be over to help you clean up that mess…and take some off your hands!
Seriously, I found a wood supplier in the next town and he saves stuff for me. Never that much but I couldn't live with myself if my garage was so full!
Ellen


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


*Steven* - it would have made the story too good to be true if that was all for free… I wish it was, but it wasn't. def. worth the price paid for it though.

I think I got more than I can handle, but I didn't know how much the guy had, and just decided to sign mysef up for it all since I didn't want to give up such a great opportunity - especially after missing out on the longer stuff…

*ellen* - you're welcome to stop by, I'll leave the broom by the entrance door


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


To quote The Seuss, "Oh the places you'll go…" with this fine treasure trove. Have fun. Thanks for sharing this score!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


A great find. Too late for some, but just in time for others.

Happy making sawdust.


----------



## patcav (Mar 3, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous. I have to drive to New Orleans or Mobile if I want that kind of variety.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of boxes to me!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


Great score.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *There can never be too much*
> 
> It seems like everytime someone says that he has "extra" lumber, or "more than enough" people jump to say that there can never be too much, as someone said: "there is no such thing is just enough, and too much is just right".
> 
> ...


*Pat*, for all it's worth - I don't have access to such variety either, it was by chance that I got to this one, I actually contacted the person about some long boards of Mahogany, which someone else beat me to it… I told him I am a woodworker, and asked if he had anything else he's trying to get rid of- and this was it…lol.

*Gary* - we see a like. already started on one (don't tell anyone, but It inherits the looks of your 1-box-of-drawers - I just can't seem to change it enough to look much different - I really liked yours)

Thanks *Mark*


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Shorts, and a T*

I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.

So I took the table saw, shop vac, outfeed roller, and everything else that was in the way out of the garage and started organizing the stack of shorts I got.

to the ordinary person passing by, I might have looked like a psycho - cleaning board by board with compressed air to clean the wood - from the wood dust on it (these all came from a manufacturing shop and were covered with an inch of saw dust… I decided to clean them out before storing them so that I don't store dust in my garage - call me crazy). But i think I removed about a ton of weight from this lumber this way.

Originally I was planing on constructing some sort of cubbys under my 2 work tables (originally were office cubicle walls) but for lack of time, energy, and since I didn't want to waste much space for storage with cubbys dividers (and rightfully so) I decided to keep it simple, and just have a long shelf (10' 2×10 ripped in the middle into 2 strips). this produces 4 areas for storage which helped me organize the lumber by specie.










To avoid exposing the lumber to the concrete floor slab, I insulated the floor under the storage area with foam mats (costco/home improvement center) which raised the lumber 1/2" higher above the floor, and keeps it dry(er).

anything that was much longer than 2' and would protrude too much out of the shorts storage, I placed standing up in the back (for now… maybe organize better later if I must)










I like being able to see the pieces I have (width/thickness) and being able to get to each piece and pull it out without having to dig through piles of pieces looking for something that I'm not sure is even there - so this setup hopefully will work out well for me.

finally found a purpose for that space under the tables - and now I don't have it anymore - but for a good cause.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


I guess you don't need me to come by and clean up for you!
I am sooooo jealous! I think I'll take a little trip to my wood supplier and see what he has!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh…... Wwooooood…. lol


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Drool drool drool drool…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Ellen - I left the door open over night, and left the broom by the entrance like I said… but the next morning it was still all there… so I had to go about it myself. you're still welcome to stop by and act as if you're cleaning  and browse for pieces


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Here is a suggestion. You wouldn't want to go back and mark every piece unless you just have some spare time. But what about marking the dimensions on the end of the board when putting them into your rack. Then you would know the dimension at a glance when looking for a certain size. Wood storage is always a problem but looks like you came up with a good solution.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Hi PurpLev;

Great solution, great stash!

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


I had a plan like that when i built my wood rack. The bottom corner layer was for shorts. I filled it up and then stacked other stuff on the floor in front. So now I can't get to it. But maybe someday. The door and window MFG that I pick up scrap for our toy making stores the length on each piece when it's put in the bins. that way if someone is looking for a replacement for a damaged piece they can pick out the one they want easier. I get the under 34" pieces because no-one goes there to get a spare piece. usually the longer pieces are used.










I've pretty well picked them clean when I took this picture. The lower right one is South American Mahogany and I've not grabbed it yet.

All loaded in my car. This is all Sapele Wood.


----------



## rshep55 (Dec 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


You guys are organized.. I don't dare to show what mess is under every bench in my shop. Some day i'll take the time and organize it. 
Karson, I like how you labeled the bins.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Pretty good organization and a lot of wood!

I just put what I have on one of those metal shelving units.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Ron: The labeling was on the wood storage racks at the Door and Window MFG. It's from those bins I scrounge some wood.

I wish mine was so organized, But I kind of know what's in each compartment.










Each compartment is 2' X 4' and 10' deep and contain about 800 BD Ft of wood. The rack is 12' high. In front is my Trojan Horse that I use to climb up the rack and select wood.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


*Karson*, I think the Door&Window MFG need to start coming to your shop to look for wood…. nice setup

as far as marking each piece with it's size *dustmaker*- I wouldn't go that far, I just look for rough sizes, and I can tell those sizes by just looking at the end of a piece. thats why I have all pieces facing forward with their end grain.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great idea Lev.

I knew I'd need some short storing in my soon-to-be new shop, but I hadn't even considered this type of storage. I was going to have mostly enclosed cabinets, but now I'll be assigning some areas to shorts cubicles.

I'm going to steal this idea if you don't mind. ;-)

Karson- do you happen to know a manufacturer in my area that will share with me as well? Isn't it good to have friends?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Steal away Zac, Steal away… thats why it's posted here in the first place ;o)

glad you liked it.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Look at all of that wood! Sheesh!

I would kill people for that much room. That's right… murder.


----------



## logndog (Feb 7, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Thats one nice pile of wood! Im workin on mine and already running out of room! I need a better storage rack solution , than the current pallet situation. ....I totally scored today from out local mill on some flowering cherry….240 bdft (felt like more) for $0.50c a bdft….air dried. and i managed to get it all in th ol bmw trunk and back seat. They were shorts….all 3.5ft and lots of nice and wide ones 

Ive been a member here for awhile i guess but never post… Ive seen most of yall here and read your posts
Take care, and i hope to post more, with some pics!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a clean organised shop


----------



## gregsmith (Jan 24, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


I think marking the dimensions at the end of the wood planks would really keep everything organized.


----------



## jennydevon (Jun 23, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Shorts, and a T*
> 
> I've got the shorts sorted out, but still don't have a T ruler… one step at a time.
> 
> ...


Actually I have seen worse stacks - your shorts look like they are neatly categorized in a library compared to them.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Medium Rare, just like I like it.*

OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!

When I took on the Bowling Lane Workbench project, I knew I'd have to reorganize the work space a tad bit (ok, more than just that). Especially since I also got the planer which takes considerable space, I knew things would have to be moved around to give me room to walk/stand, and work comfortably and safely.

the new workbench now resides where my medium/longer (anything that wouldn't fit in the short lumber storage) lumber used to stand on edge. so a new place for those had to be setup.

I used rubbermaid modular storage rails and bars. we had used those in the past for our desk stations, and since we moved back to Boston it was just sitting unused in the basement, so I figured I'd put this to use.

I installed the bars on the beams uaing 3 1/2" drywall screws (for added holding power into the studs), and use 24" supports to hold the lumber. it holds quite well so far, and I'm going to limit how much I put on it as I'm not sure if this might be an overload on it or now (it looks ok though, and it used to hold quite a bit of weight before). I also placed the brackets so that the planer can fit underneath, and maybe in the future, I'll also fit the (to be built) router table under there:










This really cleared some major real estate space in the garage, and I'm able to move freely and work on each station safely and without scraping my shins now - which is really nice .

Thanks for reading,
Peace.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Some nice storage.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


That looks like you will get some good space savings and excellent air circulation to boot. I realize that if you stack it too tight, it will negate the airflow that you have, but do you have any idea what this system could realistically hold?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


thats a good point *HokieMojo*. as I was tidying up, I didn't stop to think about that. I'll space them out a little bit. as far as capacity -rubbermaid claims those shelves are supposed to support ~350lbs between 3 of those brackets… which is impressive. I doubt I'll get anywhere near that weight with what I've got which is a good thing.


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


PurpLev,
I've been using the same lumber storage system you just installed for two years now. They can hold a lot of lumber, I feel that I've pushed mine a bit more then I should have but it seems to be holding strong. I installed a track/brackets 16" apart/per stud. In the picture there is well over 300+ bd/ft of hard maple and other species.

To strengthen mine I used 3 1/2" drywall screws, and I added two more to each vertical bracket so there are 4 screws into each stud. As you can see in the photo, the system is very cheap to use and I've pretty much filled up every single square foot of wall space to store wood.

I live in colorado which is basically a kiln when it comes to drying lumber.. I don't worry about air circulation at all, the tighter I can stack it.. the more wood I can horde.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


cool, *Scott* - I used 3 1/2" drywall screws into the studs as well. the last thing I wanted is to have the entire thing come off because of weak screw coming off.

glad to see it's holding off so well. comparing numbers, this is by far more capable than the triton rack, and more versatile (longer brackets). so I'm pleased with this.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Is that the floor I see?????


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


*Ellen* - shocking , I know …. lol. only problem with this is, what now if chips/cutoff pieces fall on the floor - I can see them as they don't blend with the rest of the wood/chips/cutoffs/younameit. one problem at a time though


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Where on earth did you find such long lumber racks, way cool. I'd give my first born for one of those or two. Of course my firstborn is 36 now so who would want him, right? Man that is a great set up, nice and roomy.


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


The back wall of my garage allows me room to store 16' boards on either of the lumber rack shelves.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


*Mike*, I picked those 24" brackets at HomeDepot (or maybe it was Lowes… one of the 2) it's a rubbermaid brand storage system, you can mix and match different sizes bars and brackets as you please.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Nice storage. I need to work on mine. I'm tired of picking stuff off the floor.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm gone.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


flat is good ,
but some store their wood vertical ,
i saw nakashimas shop in pics once ,
he recomended on edge ,
not flat to wall ,it makes it bow .
same fingers off of wall ,
just place wood on edge ,
it resists bowing ( like an i-beam ) ,
and allowes air circulation .


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Nice storage!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Good Job Sharon you can never have to much wood storage.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


A word of Caution , my friends…Drywall screws have NO shear strength and the heads often pop off of them when you least expect it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


it's an interesting find *Len*, however it seems like this has more to do with a high impact, and not quite shear force alone. as it may - the bars are fastened with 6 screws each, so the force is spread across them all.

I'm not saying drywall screws are the strongest - based on that video, it seems they are not -but I have been using the same setup for years and it seems to hold up very well.

still - a good point, and something to consider in the future- so Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Hello Sharon , over the years I have had numerous drywall screws pop their heads right off when used for construction purposes. 
The video is an exaggeration of shear forces for demonstration purposes.

I used some 3.5" screws in a garage shelving /storage area only to end up with the shelves and their contents on the floor after a period of time. Nothing left on the wall except the sheared ends of the screw shafts and that was with using a quality name brand screw.The metal used for drywall screws is quite brittle when compared to others. You have to figure that the screw heads are already torqued against the brackets and each additional pound of weight added just increases the stress (aka shear forces)on them ….The tapered (bugle head) screws are meant to sink into the soft drywall easily , and when they come into contact with the metal brackets , they are stopped dead in their tracks causing stress on the brittle screw shafts. 
I'd just hate to hear that the screw heads had given up and your shelves and their loads had fallen and had hurt you in any way . I've also worked in the building materials business for the past twenty odd years and have heard all kinds of horror stories from people that used the wrong fasteners on the job. My only concern was for your safety , my friend : )
I have to quote a friend of mine here by saying , "Do what you want to do , you're going too anyway " LOL


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


I just went back to read the comments under the video and found this one to be quite interesting AND hilarious at the same time :

"going to the store now 
to get sheetrock screws for my mother in laws new balcony,she'll get a jump rope for her birthday…..thx"

By tangent68 1 year ago


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Thanke *Len* - as I said, I never had any bad experience with those - but if you personally had, then I guess I'm going to reconsider, and swapping the screws with something more capable. Thanks for the insight. definitely don't want to go and find all that lumber/etc 'reorganized' around the shop.

yeah - I thought that was an entertaining comment he posted - also the one about getting her a jump rope…lol


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


LOL
To quote another friend of mine …
*"When in doubt - There is no doubt - Go the safer route."*
Be safe and stay healthy , my friend : )


----------



## RustyGoldman (Feb 7, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


Great job with the storage! Nice way of for placing all the lumber and from what I can see on the picture, it up looks pretty strong as well. This is a very smart method for making your room more organized.


----------



## paulsalisbury (Apr 1, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Medium Rare, just like I like it.*
> 
> OK, so that's how I like my steaks, but as for lumber - I really like it dry, and just right!
> 
> ...


I think we all should post pictures of our shins and make comparisons - see who's got the most 'trophies'. I have countless times had my shins scraped, scratched, cut and bruised as well. You cannot help it though, sometimes you are immersed in the work these obstacles were the last thing you care to think about. In the end I built an extension to my workshop; my wife said it's not because the workshop was small, it's because I was big!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Urban Logging Starts Here*

OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)

*The Applewood Logs Story*
2007, I was just getting into woodworking, had a circular saw, drill, and a router. my wife saw an add on craigslist giving away applewood. I went to see the guy, a nice older woodworker that was moving out and was done with woodworking. he only had a few applewood logs left and was looking to pass it on to another woodworker. the deal was - it cannot be burned! after a tour in his house showing me all his woodworking projects (NICE) we came to the logs. 2 humungous logs. one at 14" diameter, ~7 feet long. I made an attempt to lift one side to get an idea how heavy it was - and decided there was no way I could take this, not to mention - how in the world will I slice it to usable lumber?!? all I had was a circular saw.

the guy than told me, although this may be too big - he has some smaller logs I can have if I wanted. I wanted!

*STEP 3*

So I debarked those and sliced them a couple of weeks ago, had them just laying on top of one another for about a week till last week I ripped some pallet wood slats into spacers, and stacked the applewood with some room to breath. I also stacked them on top of 2 heavy duty planters that where laying around to keep it way off the concrete floor:










I estimate somewhere around 50-60bf mostly cut to 5/4 some 6/4 and some 8/4. I sliced this without a sled, and freehand with a resaw guide, the cuts are a bit wavy, so am not sure I can utilize the entire length of the boards (3-5feet long) without loosing quite a bit of material, but my plan is to use this mainly for boxes, toys, and other smaller projects so I'm not too worried about that. the grain and colors inside are quite unique and range from greyish brown moca:










to a vibrant reddish not fully mixed cappuccino:










And one log (the longest) has these really unique color variations that resemble spalting, although it doesn't seem like it is:










I actually got my package from Lee Valley today with my moisture meter (after my cheapy one from rockler fried) which pointed out that the moisture in all the logs is 9%-10% which is great - after all, these logs were sitting in the corner of a shed for the past 10+ years. I'll still leave them stacked to acclimate better now that they are sliced up. I sealed all the ends with paste wax to slow down any moisture changes through the end grain, and will let those boards balance themselves out a bit before I try to make anything of them.

Thanks for reading,
Peace.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Nice looking haul there, Sharon. It will be interesting to see the boxes and small projects as they come to fruition.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Sharon: SOme great looking wood. Nice haul.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Last pic - yes, spalting. There are many different kinds of fungus which can induce the decaying process. That's one that looks familiar to me and occurs quite frequently on my NZ silver beech.

Looking forward to what gets produced from the apple. Lots of saw handles were produced from apple by Disston, probably others.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Good looking stuff Purp. I love the grain on those boards. That is a super score you got. Maybe get the big log chainsawed in two and park it somewhere for a while…you won't find the opportunity for apple wood easily again!

I re-sawed some pear that looked kind of similar to that last photo, a bit less white. Had a knot in the center.
Not sure what to do with such gorgeous wavy grained boards, hate to cut them up square and lose their character









Cheers, Scott


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


I got a similar log, I love the color variety apple has


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, right now I an very anxious to use it looking at all those colors - but am just terribly uninspired and nothing comes to mind as to what to do with it.

At one point I really wanted to get some olive wood for tool handles, but it's so scarce here on the east coast, and frankly - it's much work for not a whole lot of gain as all my tools already have good handles  but thanks for the idea Steve!

Scott, that does look very similar. I actually contacted a landscaper that took down a pear tree last week, but I got to him 2 minutes too late as someone already took the entire thing.

and yes, apple tree has a beautiful color variations and grain patterns. quite unique.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Nice job -now you should come do this walnut for me


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


There is nothing like having a bandsaw with re-saw capability. 
Every hunk of wood on the side of the road just seems different to me now…how would it look re-sawn??
I am drooling over those logs Chrisitne.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Yikes, those a huge. a bit beyond my capacity, although I would be tempted to try different things if I was any closer.

Scott- I know what you mean, it can be frustrating sometimes. they just took 5 trees down outside my office, I looked at all the logs on the ground, but just don't have any space to store anything anymore… had to let it all go. that was a small treasure that went to the abyss …


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the fantastic wood, you are a lucky man.
It looks wonderful, so don't haste into a project, let it rest and wait until the right project shows up.
You can practice on some of those pallets.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Great haul, Sharon.
The wood looks beautiful… and now ready for use.
So, what will it become?
Ellen


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Nice. My Dad did some nice carvings with Apple. Very pretty wood.

I know what you mean about waiting for inspiration to come for a project. That is a really weird feeling. I guess it comes with modern Affluenza.

Steve


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Great haul, Sharon!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


niiice score purplev
and I second Mads let the right projects arive first

Christine just use one of your new drills to make a hole and then some Blackpowder…..BUUUUM :-O

take care
Dennis


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


wow, that looks great. I've got some holly i need to saw up (real small pieces). I'm hoping for as little color and variation as possible (-:


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Urban Logging Starts Here*
> 
> OK, it didn't really start HERE, but way back about the time I signed up for lumberjocks when I got these applewood logs. I already mentioned it in a previous post, but for those that did not read it here it is again (if you've read it you can skip to step 3)
> 
> ...


Sharon - I think you might now have an inkling into why I love harvested lumber so much

Nice collection - let us know what you do with it


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*hurricane Irene effect*

The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


I get a little ill every time I think about all the wood I could have salvaged after Katrina. Not only in terms of downed trees, but also in the mountains of water-damaged furniture, cabinets, etc. that were piled curbside during cleanup and rebuilding.

Alas, I was just too busy with my own damage to be concerned with digging through other people's debris piles for future woodworking materials.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


I know what you mean Charlie, If it makes you feel any better - I didn't pick up anything - just can't handle it at the moment. I also had a maple tree fall on our rental a few years back. had to call the city which came the next day with chainsaws and took it down… I kept thinking of asking them to leave the material as is for me to mill it later, but at the time I did not have anything more than a circular saw so it wasn't very practical - I still regret it though to this day although I know it was the right thing to do… probably what you talk about.

I think that in order to really recycle one needs a large space to store all the wood to be recycled unless it's by project and in smaller quantities.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


MY dad just cut down a Fig tree in his backyard. He kept a couple of 4 ft long by 4" diameter sections that I hope to run through the badsaw and then sticker…..


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


I hear you Sharon. The home I grew up in is still family property on the market for sale. Irene caused two large branches of a maple tree in the backyard to fall. They were low enough for me to handle the clean up. I decided to bring home 3 of the larger diameter "logs" I had cut. They were maybe 6" in diameter and 15-18 inches in length. I had never worked with green wood before so I did a little research and found a YouTube video on how to slice up a small log. Like *sIKE*, I ran them through my bandsaw. I sliced the logs in half and cut a small flat spot for each half-log to ride on. Then I screwed the half log to a right angle "sled" I made up and cut off slices about 1" thick. I applied anchorseal to the ends and stickered the pieces. Out of the 3 logs I got about 15 pieces. I don't know what I will use it for but the lumber may one day make a few sentimental projects.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


I agree with that *Barry* - the extra expenses that comes from trying to recycle ends up being far more expensive and labor intensive than sawing farmed/wild/wood lumber. just always painful to see all that material go to waste.

*sIKE* - I'd love to see what that fig tree looks like inside.

*Lenny* - there is an old hebrew saying "me'az yatza matok' which roughly translates to "from within sour came sweet". glad to see you were able to haul that lumber away and make use of it. any plans for it?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


Things seem to change when the wood comes by way of problems or storms. I had a tornado take a huge oak down in my front pasture. It was 46" at the base where I cut it. After cutting that giant up, hauling it to the back by the barn, splitting loads of it for firewood, etc…. milling it just wasn't in me. The next year, I did get some shorter pieces from some that I split. But that first year, no way


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


hey there Sharon,
I'm only 5 minutes from you. Is the transfer station lumber available for everybody? I have looking around locally for small logs 6 to 10" to cut into bowl blanks. I've had several people actually turn me down for even a single log. Apparently several opportunistic people are making rounds picking up downed trees for winter firewood. Went apple picking today and the orchard had piles of cut apple firewood and even they wouldn't sacrifice a single log. Did you notice any maple or ash.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


Strati, the transfer station is only available for towns residents, and even then only with marked vehicles. you are more than welcome to join me, but like I said - all the logs are at least 2 feet in diameter and huge, people come in with chainsaws hammers and splitters to break it down for firewood - if you are ready for some work - come on by. no ash, and I don't remember seeing maple, just some Oak and some weeping willows and other ornamental trees. pm me if you want to set anything up.


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


thanks anyway.
always seem to find plenty of oak and little else. I am always too busy to bother other people with my hectic schedule. I will probably drive up some back road somewhere one day and find something useable. My brothers buddy one day cut down a maple in his yard. We asked him to keep a section intact for us to possibly mill. He hacked it all up for firewood and tossed a couple small pieces our way. Would you know the whole tree was very highly figured, curly and a little bird's eye to boot. My brother and I still lament our lost wood possibilities


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


well, thats restaurant business for ya.

I would go to your brothers buddy and loot all of his firewood - can still make small boxes and turn smaller items from it.


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


up in smoke


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


Sharon, as I indicated, given its source, I will probably make something sentimental from the yield. After milling, the material will be quite small so I am thinking keepsake boxes or something along those lines.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *hurricane Irene effect*
> 
> The town usually takes broken trees to be ground down but with the recent storm there just too many so they just dropped it at the transfer station and people have been able to cut it down for fire wood. Not all looks suitable for woodworking and the majority is just to ok big to handle without a proper machine but one can still dream


Wow. I'd jump on that for firewood if it were around me. My high efficiency wood stove is how I heat my basement workshop during the winter. At the moment I've got over a full cord ready and waiting and five logs to cut and split and a number of 2' diameter trunk pieces needing to be split so they can dry for next year. So far for all the years I've been doing this all this fuel has been free. Free heat. And on weekends when it hits single digit or below zero I fire up the wood burner in the basement of Friday and keep it stoked until Monday morning and my boiler hardly runs. Heat rises. Free energy. Rare these days…


----------

